# Missing sidelights



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Here is a photo of the new container OLEANDER. NY to Bermuda run, Bermuda Container Line. Launched last year. I am commissioned to do a painting for the owners. Watched her arriving and have seen her every Monday since. I was looking at photos and I saw the Red Sidelight on the port bridgewing. Rather odd that the sidelight is actual painted instead of the matte black. Here is a photo. you can see the red 'spot'. Looking closer, the red 'spot' is the Man Overboard buoy. OK. Then I started to look for the sideights. Cannot find them! Must be somewhere but I'll darned if I can see them. Any ideas!

Stephen


----------



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

Stephen, I can not see any side lights either, maybe she only sails in daylight.............

Cheers Frank


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

Perhaps it has smaller LED nav lights which might not be so obvious.
The regs don't say how big they have to be, just the range at which they should be visible.


----------



## Bill.B (Oct 19, 2013)

Look at the fore side of Nr 2 hatch about level with the top of the coam


----------



## Bill.B (Oct 19, 2013)

Oops .....following on from my previous reply....Coatings. There is a light box that can be seen on one of the MarineTraffic pictures. Starboard side is harder to see. Have seen many vessels lately with nav lights at main deck level.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Mad Landsman said:


> Perhaps it has smaller LED nav lights which might not be so obvious.
> The regs don't say how big they have to be, just the range at which they should be visible.


Ah! the COLREGS. They do have all of the specifications. I'm quite certain LED lights because the lamps have to be correctly 'screens' and even if an LED was fitted it would need the same large screens... for a vessel of this size. In the lower photo there is a spot that shows on the top of he wheelhouse that might show the black port screen. I thought the sidelight are supposed to be lower then the foremast light, but these ships today.... who knows!

Stephen


Frank P said:


> Stephen, I can not see any side lights either, maybe she only sails in daylight.............
> 
> Cheers Frank


My kind of ship! Daywork only!


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

I had better get a newer copy of COLREGS! I could find lots of LED light for small vessels... less than 50m. Anyhow, I now see that LED are approved. Thanks Malcolm! Now what about the side screens?

Stephen


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Bill.B said:


> Oops .....following on from my previous reply....Coatings. There is a light box that can be seen on one of the MarineTraffic pictures. Starboard side is harder to see. Have seen many vessels lately with nav lights at main deck level.



Got it! I hope it is waterproof! Not much freeboard at all on this ship. Many thanks.

Here is the old OLEANDER from the 50s. The present is the fourth.

Stephen


----------



## Graham the pipe (Sep 6, 2010)

_*Have a bottle of my own brand stashed away for emergencies if that helps? Remember the old adage "ANY port in a storm".*_


----------



## Bill.B (Oct 19, 2013)

Have worked the previous two Oleanders many times in New Jersey and my colleagues at Radio Holland New Jersey. still do. Both were nice ships.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Pity the new ship is not Dutch flag. End of an era.


----------



## Bill.B (Oct 19, 2013)

Stephen J. Card said:


> Pity the new ship is not Dutch flag. End of an era.


Totally agree. Missed the Swedes on the Gorthon boats and the Brit crews on the Gypsum boats too. Think we had the best years. Same goes for all my UK coasting mates. My RH office in Norfolk used to deal a fair bit with Bermuda harbour radio.


----------



## Orbitaman (Oct 5, 2007)

It's located above and just abaft the 'T' at the aft end of No.1 hatch. The sidelight box is a few inches above the side rails and ahead of the pale grey floodlight/container support.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks Orbitaman! Bill had it yesterday. This ship is rather deficient in 'freeboard'. I didn't expect to see a sidelight there. 










Here is a photo of the old OLEANDER for comparison. Practically the same dimensions. Fewer bays for boxes. The house is far larger in the new ship. They need the space for RoRo cargo.

Stephen


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

Stephen J. Card said:


> Here is a photo of the new container OLEANDER. NY to Bermuda run, Bermuda Container Line. Launched last year. I am commissioned to do a painting for the owners. Watched her arriving and have seen her every Monday since. I was looking at photos and I saw the Red Sidelight on the port bridgewing. Rather odd that the sidelight is actual painted instead of the matte black. Here is a photo. you can see the red 'spot'. Looking closer, the red 'spot' is the Man Overboard buoy. OK. Then I started to look for the sideights. Cannot find them! Must be somewhere but I'll darned if I can see them. Any ideas!
> 
> Stephen
> View attachment 682151


I would suggest it is just above that 'door' level with the centre of the 'B'.... was on a ship some years ago.. same settup... accessed in officers' dining room .... little door under the pot plants....


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Good one! I was in Rotterdam at the launching of OLEANDER in 1990. Several months later I was on board in Bermuda. I was amazed at the 'damage' in the accommodation! Someone gave a young kitten to the ship. Should have clipped his nails. Everywhere was scratched, chairs, tables etc. Soft furnishings torn. The Old Man asked me to join him for 'cargo watch'. Cheng joined too. Little table out on the bridge wing. Chairs. All set up... bitterballen, beers etc. Very civilised!


----------



## Spanish Binnacle (Feb 12, 2013)

Stephen

Good commission!!!

Im happy to see that 4th OLEANDER will be painted by you. Plse show us when it´s finished. 

Roberto


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

The two OLEANDERs together at sea.... old and the new! Here is the sketch idea, All going well there will be two other paintings of the same ship.
OK, Roberto, are you watching containers or have you had any time ashore and the brushes are busy?
Best, Stephen


----------



## Spanish Binnacle (Feb 12, 2013)

Stephen

Nice sketch. Lovely composition. Im on duty till end September. 

Roberto


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Hallo Roberto. So, what is like on board? Wearing masks on board. Social distancing? I guess no shore leave. I'm sure SN would be interested in your comments. 

Stephen


----------



## Spanish Binnacle (Feb 12, 2013)

Well, in our case we are an inmunized group (at the moment). Disembarktion in port calls is forbidden. And visitors like Agents, Chandlers, etc, as little as possible. With visitors we keep safe distances, masks, etc. Following IMO instructions for embarkation you must to spent time in a hotel previously. After period in hotel and no Cvd19 problems, then you can go to on board. The same procedure to disembarkation.

Roberto


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks Roberto. The ships on the NY/Bermuda run are doing the same. 

Hope you have a good leave in October,
Stephen


----------



## MSLindenfels (Feb 21, 2019)

I have already seen navigation lights on the forecastle or front area, but in this case, I don't know


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

True, Mostly on very large box boats the lights are on the back of the fosc'le... at the first bay of containers,


----------



## MMYuen (Apr 3, 2011)

Nice observation. I googled her and found some photos where there is clearly a notch (outboard of course) below the second set of cabin windows but oddly they do not appear in the photos posted here. Also the photos here most likely are of her maiden voyage hence why she is dressed. I will not believe someone forgot to install them and then did so later. Hahaha


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

I had a look at the ship about a month ago. No sign of any sidelight at all. From the street I cannot see the main deck... where the photos are showing the lights are sited... at No. 2 hatch.
I'll have a look on Monday... IF... the ship comes in Monday. Might not as TS PAULINE should be making a 'landfull' on Monday/Tuesday.


----------

